# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  ''κράχτης'' με καλό σκοπό

## Kostas Angelo

Καλησπέρα σας και καλώς σας βρήκα!
Ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας αυτό το όμορφο κατά τη γνώμη μου βίντεο που τράβηξα στο Άουγκσμπουργκ της Γερμανίας.
Στο βίντεο, το οποίο τραβήχτηκε κοντά στο κέντρο της πόλης ,θα παρακολουθήσετε έναν κράχτη για πουλιά.Έναν κράχτη ,που δεν γνωρίζω άν υπάρχει όμοιος στην Ελλάδα,όμως έχει σκοπό ,όχι να προσελκύσει άγρια πουλιά με σκοπό την αιχμαλώτιση τους ,αλλά να προσελκύσει άγρια πουλιά για να μπορέσουμε να τα θαυμάσουμε στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον  και να ακούσουμε το τραγούδι τους.
Πράγματι αφού γύρισα την μανιβέλα και αφού επέλεξα το είδος του πουλιού αυτό άρχισε να ακούγεται και σχεδόν αμέσως είχαν μαζευτεί πουλιά του είδους του που κελαηδούσαν.
Έμεινα έκπληκτος όταν μετά από εμένα ήρθε ένα μικρό κοριτσάκι με τον πατέρα της ,μου έκανε νόημα να μην κάνω θόρυβο και άρχισε να γυρνάει την μανιβέλα.Ήθελε να προσελκύσει πουλιά για να ακούσει το τραγούδι τους.Αυτό για εμένα λέγεται παιδεία ,κάι ευτυχώς οι πολίτες αυτής της πόλης μαθαίνουν να αγαπούν το περιβάλλον τους και τα πλάσματα του από μικροί.
Να πώ ότι η πόλη είναι γεμάτη με κάθε είδος παπαδιάς ,κότσυφες ,κοκκινολαίμιδες,σπίζες ,σπίνους αλλά και πολλά αρπακτικά.Επικρατεί η τάση ,όχι να έχουν πουλιά σε κλουβιά,αλλά να έχουν σπιτάκια  και τροφή στα μπαλκόνια και τις αυλές τους για τους άγριους επισκέπτες τους.Σχεδόν σε όλα τα σούπερ μάρκετ και πετ σοπ έχουν τροφή για τα άγρια πουλια .Αγόρασα και εγώ σπιτάκι και τροφή και κατάφερα να φωτογραφίσω έναν από τους επισκέπτες μου στο μπαλκόνι.

----------


## jk21

Eυχαριστουμε Κωστα ! σε αυτον τον ομορφο Κοσμο  , καθε τι σχεδον  μπορει να εχει καλη και κακη χρηση ! η παιδεια και η Συνειδηση οδηγουν στη σωστη επιλογη 

Η Συνειδηση υπαρχει μεσα στον καθενας μας .Ευχομαι το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ,να ειναι ενα λιθαρακι στο οικοδομημα της παιδειας στον τομεα αυτο για τον τοπο μας !

----------


## stefos

Έτσι ακριβώς γίνεται και στην Ελλάδα!! (Κοροιδευω!! Εννοείται το εντελώς ανάποδο)
Εντάξει...... αυτά εμείς εδω δεν θα τα ζήσουμε ΠΟΤΕ!!!! Αν γίνει , λέω αν!! Σε μια βδομάδα θα πλακωσουνε όλα τα <<καλοπαιδα>> και θα γίνει Βατερλώ για τον τόπο που θα στηθεί το όλο εγχείρημα .

----------


## xasimo

Απιστευτο ! 

Ειμαστε μιλια μακρια....

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχουν τετοια προβληματα Στεφανε ,οσοι θελουν να κανουν κατι τετοιο .... το εφαρμοζουμε πληρως στην κακη του χρηση ...  ζωντανοι κραχτες για να μαζευτουν πουλια στις ξοβεργες και στα διχτυα  και τεχνητοι σαν και αυτους ,για συλλογη θηραματων στο κυνηγι  .... κατι κυριλε κηποι με τετοιες εφαρμογες ,δεν θα του συγκινουσαν .Προτιμουν την αγρια φυση

----------

